# Crickets escaping???



## beardieTequila (Jan 14, 2014)

I have a plastic cricket terrarium with about 30-50 crickets in it (they reproduce) and they keep escaping.I'm not talking about a few here and there, I mean MASS escaping. I was able to kill 35 loose crickets yesterday, but there are more hiding. When I looked behind the floorboards, they were there too. Help! I've taped up the slats in their cage so they can't crawl through those, I still left it open enough so they get air of course. I put their terrarium in a cardboard box to reduce their chances of escape, but they KEPT getting out. Finally, I put the cricket terrerium in my beardies cage, and there are now 8 crickets running around in there! They are still getting out! Can I put the cricket terrarium in the garage? Its not very warm out there. This is driving me nutty.:blowup: (BTW, my bear die isn't being bothered by the crickets, he has a ladder on which he loves to climb, and the crickets can't mess with him up there. So anyway, any help would be greatly appreciated!:2thumb:


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

you just need a box with no holes in it, if it is tall enough you can add a few holes at the top, or even just remove the lid once a day to let fresh air in.

Your problem is easy fixed.

As for keeping them in the garage, it's freezing at the min so you would need a heat pad or other form off heating out there.

but as said should buy a better box, I use one of the big storage boxes you get from places like B&Q, works fine, no need for holes or removing the lid as it's tall enough they can't reach the top and the lid is not airtight.


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

I use a faunarium with a bit of insect netting across the top, the sort you'd use on mantis enclosures etc. then put the faunarium lid over the top of the net. This works perfect and stops crickets from coming in contact with the lid : victory:
You can buy the netting by the metre for like £2 off of Ebay


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

the joys of crickets haha

as said you need a bigger box, a smooth plastic one - a cardboard box does nothing because they can easily climb it

or better still, switch to Dubias, more nutritious, and they are rubbish at climbing, they dont stink when they die and dont keep you up all night chirping under your floor boards


----------

